# Upper Roll Drive Chain Adjustment



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I'm here again in regards to adjusting the chains on our JD 467.

Working on the upper roll drive Chain now. The tech manual states that the length of the spring that provides tension to the chain idler should be 6.75"-8.75", if it is not then Chain links should be removed to add more tension to the spring.

I measured the spring and it's now only 5.5". However, I noticed that the eye bolt attached to the spring is only about half way tightened. When looking at the tech manual, the eyebolt is tightened as far as allowed.

My thinking is that I should tighten the eye bolt until it bottoms
out, then measure the length of the spring before removing any Chain links. What is your opinion?

The Baler has been working fine, so I'm just wondering if the Prior owner of this Baler set the spring tension as it is now for a reason?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If the chain is in good shape you can just tighten the eyebolt till the spring is at 7.5 inches OA length. Repeat as necessary till you run out of adjustment. Then remove a whole link. Don't ever run half links on a JD baler, they just won't stand up.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Eye bolt should be tightened all the way. When replacing chain I never loosen eye bolt. I put socket on bolt head holding idler & use a break-over bar inserted in socket to just stretch spring until chain coupler can be installed. Granted this requires 2 people but I have a rake tractor driver helping me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> If the chain is in good shape you can just tighten the eyebolt till the spring is at 7.5 inches OA length. Repeat as necessary till you run out of adjustment. Then remove a whole link. Don't ever run half links on a JD baler, they just won't stand up.


I put offset(1/2) links in the chains on my 467 when required with no apparent problems. Some chains come from factory with offset links

(keys 31 & 32)installed.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for giving a second opinion.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I put offset(1/2) links in the chains on my 467 when required with no apparent problems. Some chains come from factory with offset links
> 
> (keys 31 & 32)installed.


Ditto.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

My mistake, i never run a 467, only 567's. That is part of the reason they went to #80 chain on the 568's, too many chain failures if pushing them hard.


----------

